# Rant about people with lifetime subscription



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

From another thread:


 said:


> Anyone who provides a service will have the right to stop providing it in their T&C's.
> 
> Even if you won your case, the most any court would award would be your loss caused by the contract being ended. Which, given the money you paid has long ago been amortised away to nothing, would be zero.


This is one of the things that cracks me up about "lifers" (those with lifetime subscription) - you think you ought to get special treatment - e.g. subsidised upgrades to a new service or whatever.

Now just why do you think that would happen? For what would you being rewarded? For buying a long subscription 8-10 years ago for which you have long since had good value? Do you think that makes you "loyal customers"? Far from it - the _real_ loyal customers are the tenner a month (TAM) people - people who have supported Tivo throughout by keeping their subscription and commitment going.

You bleat on and on about Tivo _owing_ you something - cobblers. They owe you nothing - you have had use of the best PVR in the world at a highly subsidised price (under £2 per month) for 8-10 years. And if you sold your Tivo within the last 5 years you even got most of the subscription back from whoever bought it from you (life-subbed machines were selling on fleece-u-bay at over £350 4 years ago).

And, of course, strictly in financial terms, you have paid £200 for your service whereas TAM's have paid c. £1100 for the same service. Why do you think YOU should get better treatment?

You think Tivo "owe" you some commitment? Don't be silly - *any* lifetime service/warranty/subscription is only valid for the lifetime of the service and that service can be stopped at any time.

Read the agreement from 2000 - it's the same as it is now:


> TiVo reserves the right to terminate your account and this Agreement for any other reason or no reason if TiVo gives you at least 30 days advance notice of such termination.


Pay particular attention to the "no reason" and "30 days notice" parts. No mention of "unless you are on a lifetime subscription...". All your rantings about "Tivo owe me" and "Tivo can't do that"... rubbish. Grow up and join the commercial world.

Don't get me wrong, I don't want Tivo to pull out of the UK any more than anyone else, and I hope their management take a stand against the bean counters and do the honourable thing by keeping the UK service going no matter what, but _please_ lifers stop trying to make out you are special - all you are doing is splitting the customer base in two and degrading our unity. We should be united in our desire to maintain the service and act with one voice rather than living in some Tivo'd version of Animal Farm.

</ rant>


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Rant about *SOME *people with lifetime subscription

I'm a lifer  - I took it out within the initial trial period of my unit and I recognise that I've had great value for money from it.
If Tivo were to withdraw the EPG I would be sad but not surprised and certainly wouldn't feel cheated.

Please don't lump all Lifetime subscribers in with a couple of people who are fond of starting arguments.


----------



## djqster (Oct 22, 2010)

I'd have been happy to reactivate my old TiVo and pay a tenner a month which I think was better value than paying a Sky sub.
Unfortunately TiVo didn't seem interested so I ended up buying a lifetime subbed unit last week for a free ride along to the end.

Shame really as I'd have liked to have finished with the same TiVo I started with.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

I have a lifetime sub and I've got my money's worth out of it. I don't want Tivo to stop providing a service for series 1 machines, if it came down to it I'd pay a monthly fee to keep it going.

As has been said before, we're not all griping.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

spitfires said:


> This is one of the things that cracks me up about "lifers" (those with lifetime subscription) - you think you ought to get special treatment - e.g. subsidised upgrades to a new service or whatever.


Well of course.

If we translated this in to airline terms its quite clearly like the difference between First Class and World Traveller.


----------

